# Warranty Advice



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

My favourite reel; a Okuma Flame FA30 has lost its anti reverse capabilities, the handle just rolls around loosely.
I got the reel as a subsrciption offer a year ago from Fishing World magazine and I'm wondering if that affects the warranty in anyway since I did'nt really *buy* it. Also if the warranty still applies do I send a enquiry about replacment to Fishing World (who gave it to me) Or the Manufacturer (Okuma).
And finally; when I eventually send it should i remove the spool so i keep the line? Despool it (which would be a task with 300 metres of braid on it) or just send it in with all the line still on the spool?

Cheers,
RR


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

I would send the warranty enquiry to Okuma who made the reel and see how you go, but think they have a good name for claims.

Also have you looked at the paperwork that came with the reel to see how much warranty it has normally, and in any email tell Okuma it was cared for as it might play a part in the outcome.


----------



## doddsj (May 24, 2010)

G'day,

Most Okuma reels now have a lifetime Warranty. I think the Okuma agent in Australia is Rapala Freetime. I have dealt with them and has excellent service.

Rapala Freetime Australia Pty. Ltd

PO Box: PO Box 4064, Milperra BC, NSW 1891

Phone: (02) 9780 8200

Fax: (02) 9780 8222

Email: [email protected]

Website: http://www.freetime.com.au

Office Hours: Monday - Friday 8.30 to 17.00

Cheers,
Steve.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2012)

http://www.reelrepairs.com.au/easyweb3/WEBID-707743-ep_code-contact
Give this guy a call. I had a V system 20 a while back and broke the screw off that holds the handel in and called him up to ask how much a new one was to be told "just send me the money for postage and I will send you a new one" I bought it off ebay in the US too  . So I belive he would be the local okuma repairer and should be able to sort you out and hes local. Leave the line on the reel as it will make no difference to him doing his repairs.
Best of luck


----------



## RackRaider (Nov 10, 2010)

Yeah its got a lifetime warranty, I'll email them tommorow about it.
Thanks for the help,
Cheers,
RR


----------

